# Please help: I'm in camera purchase purgatory (I pre-ordered the R6)



## sebs777 (Aug 4, 2020)

I have the R6 pre-ordered, and unfortunately found out about all this overheating after the fact. 

Here's the thing:

1. I only have $2500 to spend on a camera body + tax, nothing more (lens is already taken care of). The A7SIII matches and surpases the R6 in every way, and I'd love it, but it's just too far out of my budget.
2. I would prefer to stick with Canon as they have the color science and autofocus I've always wanted. This is my first Canon purchase and I want it to be the right one.
3. I would like the maximum amount of resolution / framerate options preferably with no crop / as little crop as possible. The specs of the R6 are fantastic, but I can't seem to find any cameras that even come close to what it offers for the cost.
4. I'll be mostly shooting indoors for but I'm dreading the thought of me needing to be mobile in the future aka outdoors or on-set in less-than adequate temperatures.
5. I've looked at the EOS R + Ninja V as an option as the quality will be fantastic, but the thought of the 4k crop + limited fps options kinda turned me off from that option 
6. I considered the A7R III (which is currently at discount to $2500 at my local camera shop) but the thought of the terrible menu system and problematic color science turned me off from that option. 

I hope I'm not the only one that feels like they're in this situation. I want a Canon - I've waited years to pull the trigger. I was so excited about the R6 and literally pre-ordered it right after the announcement from my local camera shop. I have not canceled my pre-order as of yet as I don't want to make any rash decisions.

I'm open to any opinions / suggestions. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 4, 2020)

The technology to do what you want for a low price is not there yet. Moving huge amounts of data at very high speeds results in heat, and its hard to dissipate it with a IBIS mounted sensor. The processor may also be putting out a lot of heat. If you want a video camera, I'd say a R6 is not it, its a stills camera with video capabilities, but not full time video.

The cost of a body for video is just a drop in the bucket, you need to set your sights lower if you have a total $2500 budget.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 4, 2020)

I can't imagine the R6 actually being as bad as all this preliminary chatter but I empathize. My guess is you could be happy with it unless it's really a video camera you're looking for. I agree with the previous post and would add that there could be some good value in used but of course you're not up to date buying used. However in a year or two the R6 will not be up to date so you need to decrease your emphasis on this being a once and only earth shattering purchase and focus on just how adequate many present cameras are. Cameras are becoming outdated so fast but that doesn't mean they are useless by any means.

Jack


----------



## Seeker (Aug 4, 2020)

What are your uses for a camera?
Class 1: Stills only
Class 2: Mostly stills, some video
Class 3: Mostly video, some still
Class 4: Video only

That will help us help you. Also ask yourself what do you NEED from a camera and what to your Want.

Do you need Full Frame?
Do you need an EVF?
Would you be happier with a dedicated video camera?

Thanks


----------



## sebs777 (Aug 4, 2020)

Seeker said:


> What are your uses for a camera?
> Class 1: Stills only
> Class 2: Mostly stills, some video
> Class 3: Mostly video, some still
> ...



I would fall into Class 3, mostly video but some stills in the form of product photography.

Full frame would definitely be a yes so I get more bang for the buck out of my lenses when it comes to depth of field.

EVF is not a requirement, but it certainly is a nice-to-have.

There are certainly dedicated video cameras like blackmagic within my budget, but their auto-focus is notoriously terrible.

I could always record in 1080p (to avoid overheating) on the R6 and upload in 4k. The fear lies in the fact that if I start doing professional work for clients and in 4k, it's going to bite me in the butt.

I really appreciate all of your help.


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 4, 2020)

First off, however difficult this choice might seem it is very much a first world problem.

Second, what d you currently shoot with and what focal lengths are you using.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Aug 7, 2020)

I am in the same boat regarding the R6 but I fall more in Class 2. I personally will not consider anything but Canon.


----------



## pulseimages (Aug 10, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> First off, however difficult this choice might seem it is very much a first world problem.



You only think that because it’s not your money at stake.


----------



## sebs777 (Aug 10, 2020)

pulseimages said:


> You only think that because it’s not your money at stake.



Thank you - I agree. This will be my first professional purchase of a camera ever so it's hardly something minor especially if you've saved for years and want to be comfortable with a purchase that you may quickly regret.

As to the previous question, I currently shoot with nothing as I've traded in my camera equipment (a Panasonic G7 and glass) enough to cover the cost of a single lens on the new RF mount - Intention will be to get the RF 35mm 1.8.

Some recent good news however, it seems like people are finding ways around the heating issues on the R5 with the Atamos Ninja V that hopefully may be the same solution for the R6 - given, that's another 1k of additional money, but something I can save to down the road knowing it can help me for longer shoots.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 10, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> I can't imagine the R6 actually being as bad as all this preliminary chatter but I empathize. My guess is you could be happy with it unless it's really a video camera you're looking for. I agree with the previous post and would add that there could be some good value in used but of course you're not up to date buying used. However in a year or two the R6 will not be up to date so you need to decrease your emphasis on this being a once and only earth shattering purchase and focus on just how adequate many present cameras are. Cameras are becoming outdated so fast but that doesn't mean they are useless by any means.
> 
> Jack


Gordon Laing of Cameralabs has done a nice review of the R6. It seems a thoroughly decent camera wiith excellent AF and the sensor performing well.


----------

